# Dual US-French group lose in court



## underation (Oct 25, 2018)

' Visés par le fisc aux États-Unis, les « Américains accidentels » déboutés par le Conseil d’État français '

https://www.ouest-france.fr/economi...boutes-par-le-conseil-d-etat-francais-6451808

Not referred to the ECJ.


----------



## underation (Oct 25, 2018)

Correction.

The plaintiffs will apparently be taking it to the European Commission with a complaint of breach of EU law.

Not clear to me whether that means it will definitely be heard by the ECJ.


----------

